# The best day(s) of your life?



## Murkrow (Jul 12, 2008)

What where yours?

Mine was probably a school trip to north Wales for a week for geography coursework. I was having so much fun the whole time that I wasn't acting like myself anymore. It was as if I was drunk. I love staying up in dormitories all night and laughing when a teacher comes in to tell us to go to sleep. Spending an entire day in a freezing river is guaranteed to give you memories as well.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 12, 2008)

11:51pm 15th May 2008 was one of the best _moments_ of my life... not sure about days though lol. There's tons anyway

Also I'm hoping 10th October 2008 will be one of the best days of my life


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

It was most definitely January 26th, 2008. It was about 9:15 PM. I've never had happiness that measured up to that. Trust me; I was this close to literally bouncing off the walls. I'll always remember that night...


----------



## Timmy (Jul 12, 2008)

15th May of course. Well, the last ten minutes of it. :B 

I can't think of any other specific ones atm because my brain is dead.


----------



## Angua (Jul 13, 2008)

23rd December 2006. Unquestionably.

*Sighs.*


----------



## Altmer (Jul 13, 2008)

the night I saw Dream Theater


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jul 13, 2008)

Normandy.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 13, 2008)

My 18th birthday was pretty awesome. I had (nearly) all my favourite people in the world in a room together and it was so happy and wonderful :D

And I always love Christmas~


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2008)

May 29-April 4: Florida band trip.

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 14, 2008)

The day I first heard Floor Jansen's voice.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, people, stop cryptically posting dates with no explanation because that helps no one. Although they're probably all when you lost your virginity or something like that. :|


um I don't know about mine, but I hope Radiohead will be awesome when I see them live in less than a month.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 14, 2008)

Best day of my life? August 26th, 2004, in my big comfy chair in my basement, somewhere between 7pm and 9pm. It's rather personal, so I'm not going to talk about why. In fact, I don't think I've ever told _anybody_ about it. But just to clear it up, Zeta, it has nothing to do with my virginity (Which I still have, thank you very much :sunglasses:).

*EDIT:*
Although since you hate cryptic stuff so much, I'll post something else that I'm actually willing to talk about. I don't have another specific "second-best" day, but another day that was really good was when I found out I got a 60% in my calculus class. I'd taken it twice before and failed both times, and actually got kicked out of university for it. I got back in, under the condition that I get 60% in the class the next time I took it. It was a _huge_ load off my shoulders when I found out I'd pulled it off. That, and for once I felt like I might actually have a future. That was a really good day if you ask me.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 14, 2008)

^ Ooh, I know what you mean. My GCSE results day (I forget the date; sometime in August 06) was pretty awesome because I passed everything and got 7 A-A* grades, but best of all was a B in maths, because I genuinely thought I was going to fail it (on the paper I took, you can get A*, A, B, C or fail) and all the studying I'd put in had paid off and it was jut great :D


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't remember what the best days of my life were. And I'd prefer not to think about them anyway.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 14, 2008)

What exactly happened on 15th May?


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 14, 2008)

Umm...
Err...
Something bad happens to me every day, so... Well, I have just gotten out of Grammar School, and got an award for best Mathmatics in the whole school. That was a happy day. I lost my tassel soon afterwards.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> What exactly happened on 15th May?


Timmy and I both gained a girlfriend each c:


----------



## Deretto (Jul 14, 2008)

I figured that was the reason behind the date.


----------



## Flora (Jul 14, 2008)

XS-Nitrogen said:


> August 26th, 2004


The best day of your life was my tenth birthday?

Seriously, though, I don't know when the best day of my life was.

(Although maybe it was the day I found out I was in my school's Geography Bee, much to the dismay of my crush. :D)


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 14, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> The best day of your life was my tenth birthday?


Thats... kind of funny actually :sweatdrop:

...haha. It's for a different reason than your birthday, actually. Not that you turning ten isn't awesome, but it was something completely different.


----------



## Flora (Jul 14, 2008)

XS-Nitrogen said:


> Thats... kind of funny actually :sweatdrop:
> 
> ...haha. It's for a different reason than your birthday, actually. Not that you turning ten isn't awesome, but it was something completely different.


I know.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 14, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I know.


I know you know. I just figured I'd say it anyway.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 14, 2008)

The best day overall of my life was probably 8th March this year when I was lucky enough to be able to go to the Metalmania Festival in Poland. The bill was pretty much just a list of some of my favourite bands (Megadeth, Overkill, Satyricon, Vader, Immolation, Evile and Marduk for the metalheads on here), and it was just absolutely amazing and kept getting better and better throughout the day. Brilliant brilliant brilliant. Made me realise just how much I fucking love metal and how amazing it is.

The best single moment however was coincidentally also on 8th March last year and also at a festival (though shitty local festival with shitty local metalcore bands playing). I was there with my (now ex) girlfriend who I'd been going out with for a couple of weeks before that, and I remember between the bands we were standing by the stage, and we just spontaneously kissed and it was pretty much the best kiss of my life and that was when my proper love for her began I think. Would have been an absolutely perfect moment if a Trivium song hadn't been playing over the speakers in the background haha, but even now if I listen to that song I can remember the feelings I had then exactly. Had plenty of kisses since then from her and other girls, but none of the moments were as amazing as that. Must have gone on for quite a while I think because the song started playing at the start of it and finished just before the end haha. Doesn't sound as amazing when I type it down but was fucking special.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I can't tell you the "best" day, because you'll all laugh at me.

But _second_ best would have to be the Easter when I discovered that my Flake egg came with a free mug. ^-^


----------



## Furiianda (Jul 16, 2008)

Music camps! I loooove music camps. Oh yes. Lemme pick the most recent as a prime example. (my avatar is a souvenir from that camp.)
I went on a rehearsal camp for a weekend (Friday night - Sunday afternoon) and had such the best time playing and chatting about giant triangular constructs and songs that you don't know what they're called but the tune is still stuck in your head- and saying _Irish wristwatch_- and ohhhhh wow. And it made me remember what life was really about (: It was so amazingly awesome that I could practically touch the sagging mood on the way home, and then when I got home I felt all weird because everything was completely boring and mundane and I got all depressed and stuff.
Other best days are... other music camps. Teehee.


----------

